# Dead battery



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Due to some work and family issues I have not been able to get my 2016 BT out for approx 60 days. Working abroad so not able to run in the driveway either. Tried to run it in the driveway on the hose yesterday and found the battery is dead. Original battery with 23 hours on the boat. Power switch was off/no key in ignition etc. Can I put it on a trickle charger? Are there any issues that I need be aware of when charging? Should this battery be ok for future use or is it best to get a new one for best reliability? Is it best to disconnect the battery when the boat won't be run for extended periods? Sorry for all the questions, electronic issues aren't my specialty. Thank you!


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

charge that guy up, fire up engine, should be fine. 60 days is a long time to sit. If you want to be on safe side, disconnect, charge up and bring it somewhere for a battery test. My guess is you are fine.


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Great, thank you. I put it on a trickle charger last night and it indicated a full charge this morning. Rolled it out of the garage at lunchtime and fired it up on the hose. Ran great. Have to get it out more often!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Believe the battery selector switch is standard on all Beavertails. Are you turning yours to the OFF position whenever the boat is stored? If not, that will help isolate any vampire discharges so you don't have that problem again. And yes, fishing it more regularly will help too.


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Yes, you are correct that switch is standard and mine was in the off position. I guess that's why I was a little surprised when it was dead. A long time to sit, no doubt. You're right on Zika, it's my fault for not getting out more often!


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

Buy yourself a Battery Tender trickle charger. You can get them on Amazon for less than $30. It has a pigtail you can wire to your battery- so you just plug it up while its in the boat. It will not overcharge- as it cuts back at full charge. I leave mine hooked up 24/7 and have for 10+ years. My batteries always outlast my buddies. I also put the Battery Tenders on my lawnmower, ATV etc. For my trolling motor- I have an onboard Pro-Mariner charger. It will charge up and periodically place a load on the batteries. I leave it hooked up 24/7 as well. I just replaced a pair of AGM trolling motor batteries that I had been using for 8 years.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Has to be something draining the battery around the battery selector switch if it was in the off position. 
Is it a super small battery? Do you have a PP on it?


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks guys, appreciate the advice. This battery is an AGM 775 CCA (not sure if that's small or big?). I do have a PP on the boat. Is that drawing power?


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

If your power pole is the micro, you'll need to unplug it after cleaning and drying your boat. 
Your bilge pump could be cycling on and off. Mine has been doing that lately and to get it to stop, I have to put about 30 gallons in the bilge to sort of reset the float switch. I think there is some crud causing it to cycle the pump on and off every 5-6 minutes. 
It's hardwired to the battery, so the switch won't stop it


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

No, it's a 6' Blade PP . I ordered a Battery Tender and will give Will at BT a call for ideas on the discharge. They're great folks to work with and always have an answer for me. I think this is simply a sign that I need to get out on the water more often! Unfortunately, I think work is going to get busier soon.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Install a marine grade battery charger and keep it plugged in, your troubles will be over.


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Referring to an onboard battery charger?


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Tango1 said:


> Referring to an onboard battery charger?


10-4. The new ones are great. Plug them in and forget about. You won't have to worry about small parasite drains on your battery.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

PP does draw a current if it is connected, depending on how it is wired around the battery switch.
Getting out more often is the best way if your home.
A battery tender will do the trick too, but there is a flaw somewhere if an agm goes flat in 60 days.
I'm sure Will can help, good luck and let us know what the issue was.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A few thoughts for those just learning about battery maintenance...

1. If your cables are attached to the battery with wingnuts... toss them and get proper stainless locknuts (can't remember how many "miracle" starts I've gotten on some fella's boat by simply tightening those blankety blank wingnuts....). If your battery cables aren't tight (no wiggle at all...) then your motor can't charge your battery properly when it's running either....

2. Get a close look at your battery - particularly to see if there's any additional wires attached to it other than the battery cables.... If you see anything else attached to your battery - that's the first thing I'd look at if your battery runs down when it's not being used over time... even with the battery switch off...

3. Yes, onboard chargers are a great accessory - but I do know of at least two boat fires (boat sitting on trailer) directly caused by faulty on-board chargers... In one case the guy almost lost his house as well as the boat (both boats were totalled...). Keep a close eye on any on-board charger - the moment it isn't doing the job exactly as it did when it was brand new - quit using it unless supervised.... Me, I'd never leave an on-board charger plugged in for more than a day or so (but that's just me....). Remember as well that an on-board charger over time is being exposed to a corrosive environment (the salt water we all love...) so you do have to keep an eye on it as it ages. A bit of corrosion here or there can mean big trouble with an on-board charger that has a short and is connected to your house power...

4. Yes, every battery needs to have a battery switch (and I won't rig a skiff without two batteries, period...) that allows you to not only turn off your batts but also combine them for emergency starts - then turn the switch back to a single battery so one of them is always isolated from the other (it's your reserve power when you've run down the first battery and you're a long way from home and need to be able to start your motor -another of those "ask me how I know" deals...). If you leave your batteries combined -then both will be out of juice if your charging system goes bad on you.... Lastly, when storing or leaving your skiff sit for a while always turn that battery switch to the off position....

Aren't boats fun?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You have parasitic battery drain. Do a google search to see how to test for it.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

A good friend of mine had a terrible parasitic battery drain.......but he divorced her !


----------

